# Woodcraft purchase problem



## keepanionme (Jan 11, 2016)

I purchased a 4 pack of Bethlehem Olive Wood from Woodcraft. It cut and drilled as normal. When I got to turning it, I hit something. I knew it had to be hard because it killed the edge on my gouge. So, I take it off the lathe and find what you see in the pictures. 

Has anyone had anything like this happen? I'm thinking on taking it back to the store for a replacement.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2016)

Not quite sure how they could know- probably replace but not their fault.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

That stateside OW is bad about checking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2016)

They'll probably replace it, I know the one I deal with has been good about it. I can't tell form the pic but was it a rock or a staple?


----------



## keepanionme (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not sure what it is, but I do know it's not a rock. Whatever it is, it's definitely metal.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 11, 2016)

If your Woodcraft manager has the same attitude as the one around here, you'll get at least a replacement blank and tube with no hesitation. Customer appreciation is paramount to him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like a screw to me. I would definitely recommend you take it back to the store. Seems like they would have run a metal detecting wand over the blanks before they sold them... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Looks like a screw to me. I would definitely recommend you take it back to the store. Seems like they would have run a metal detecting wand over the blanks before they sold them... Chuck



I sure don't put a wand over them.


----------



## keepanionme (Jan 18, 2016)

Update: 
I went back to the store and they were very quick to give replacements. Not only did they replace the blank, they also gave me extra tubes and offered to replace my damaged tool. Great customer service for sure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 18, 2016)

Good Deal 

Wish I were in Harrisburg, PA rather than Harrisburg, NC.
I think it would have been a little different at my local WC.


----------

